# [SOLVED] Unable to detect sda with gentoo-sources-3.4.4

## KoichiSenada

I have updated my network booted client system image with sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.4

Clients boot with PXE and use the universal network server hosted image as their read-only root.

The image uses also sys-fs/aufs3 to mix it with tmpfs.

But now there is a problem that all the clients can't detect their local SATA disks that store Ext3 partitions.

There is no /dev/disk and no /dev/sd* anymore.

We need those disks and partitions because there we mount home directories to the local home labeled partition via /etc/fstab lines

```
none                            /               none            ro                              0 0

none                            /mnt            tmpfs           nodev,nosuid                    0 0

none                            /media          tmpfs           nodev,nosuid                    0 0

proc                            /proc           proc            defaults                        0 0

shm                             /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

192.168.1.1:/netboot/gentoo3    /               nfs             ro,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192   0 0

tmpfs                           /tmp            tmpfs           defaults,nosuid,noatime         0 0

tmpfs                           /run            tmpfs           defaults,nosuid,noatime         0 0

/dev/disk/by-label/home         /home           ext3            rw,nodiratime,noatime           0 0

```

And also we have a custom mounting script in the sysinit runlevel that runs the mounting code:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

description="Configure system for netboot"

depend()

{

        before udev

}

start() {

        einfo "netboot-mount start"

        mount -l

        mount -nt tmpfs -o rw none /ramdisk && einfo "mount tmpfs ramdisk" || eerror "mount tmpfs ramdisk failed"

        for i in etc var root; do

                mkdir /ramdisk/$i

                mount -nt aufs -o dirs=/ramdisk/$i=rw:/$i=rr aufs /$i

        done

}

```

Everything else loads fine with udev, we have input devices and video cards, gnome and kde.

It just fails to detect any sda disks.

How can I find the cause and fix it to have the local disk partitions detected and mounted?Last edited by KoichiSenada on Fri Jul 06, 2012 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

For a start, pastebin your kernel config.

----------

## KoichiSenada

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> For a start, pastebin your kernel config.

 

Here is the /usr/src/linux/.config file: http://pastebin.ca/2167303

----------

## VoidMage

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set
> 
> ...

 

...  :Rolling Eyes:  with such settings, it simply can't work.

First of all, your mainboard ATA chipset driver needs to be builtin, unless you have a fine-tuned initramfs.

Second, how do you expect to access your disk, if you don't even have a module for it ?

----------

## KoichiSenada

And that has worked, the original problem is solved, thank you!

But I have also another question that still remains.

When the system goes reboot or shutdown, it reaches "Unmounting filesystems" and hangs.

It appears like it can not unmount something.

What might be the cause?

Is there a way to merge my script code into the /etc/fstab to make things easier?

----------

